# Cool AIM pranks??!?!



## Hello

I wanna prank some friends on AIM..get em real good..like when pop-ups occur etc. They got me, and its payback time..Ive been to one site..BlueShadoz, but it  pranks ME....I want a file to control how I prank MY FRIENDS! Anyone know a good site?


Thanks guys


----------



## Hello

Anyone?


----------



## p4r4s1t3

www.google.com


----------



## Hello

....I allready tried that...thanks for the worthless responce though.


----------



## heinzbitte

There is some place called.  www.lenshell.com  I am not sure how to work it.  I have never tried it


----------



## Hello

Ok


----------

